# Interlinked smoke alarms



## MrGrumpy (9 Jan 2022)

New legislation comes into force end of next month up here North of the border which requires interlinked smoke alarms in every house. 
Obvious expense is a biggy, however from personal experience I think it’s a great idea. 

So anyone recommend a brand ? Don’t need them for my house as already done before I moved in but need to sort mothers and mother in laws !


----------



## alicat (9 Jan 2022)

Got some basic Firex ones that have served me well for 15 years. Sorry don't know the model.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

I had FireAngel in my old place. I paid a sparky to wire them but I think they also link wirelessly.

What can I say? They were smoke alarms, the place never burned down that I knew of...or at least my tenant never mentioned it burning down.


----------

